# una dona pot estar cansat?



## roseruf

Hola a tots!
  Tinc una pregunta que si no es a vosaltres, ja no sé a qui fer-la. (Si ja s’havia sortit el tema en un altre ocasió ho sento, no ho he sabut trobar!)
  Tinc una companya de feina que té una forma de concordar els adjectius un tant curiosa. Quan parla de sí mateix*a* diu que esta preocupa*t*, cansa*t*, o conten*t,* en masculí! Sempre havia pensat que això era incorrecte i que formava part de les particularitats d’aquesta noia, però avui un amic m’ha dit que creia que era una varietat dialectal, això sí, no sabia dir d’on!  És correcte? Es propi d’alguna regió?

  Per cert, qualssevol correcció es sempre ben vinguda!



Moltíssimes gràcies per tot!
Roser


----------



## ernest_

Hola Roser,

I quan parla d'una altra persona (dona), també posa els adjectius en masulí?


----------



## roseruf

Hola Ernest

Diria que no, crec que si ho fes també m’hauria cridat l’atenció, ho fa al referir-se a sí mateixa.
Roser


----------



## Dixie!

És molt estrany! De veritat penseu que això pertany a alguna varietat dialectal?


----------



## chics

És catalana, ella? A mi em va passar quan vaig intentar aprendre portuguès pel meu compte, dèia "obrigado", per exemple, que traduïa per "gràcies" però que en realitat vol dir "agraït"... Copiant del que sentia. No sé, potser desprès se li ha quedat.


----------



## roseruf

La llàstima es que no li tinc prou confiança per preguntar-li: però a veure, nena, tu ja ho tens clar això? 
 Aprofitaré si tinc ocasió de parlar amb ella per mirar d’esbrinar d’on és originaria, sé que viu a prop de Vilafranca, però potser fa poc que es va mudar...
    Ja em té realment encuriosida!


----------



## chics

Jo _crec _que sí... 
Li pots preguntar sobre la seva varietat dialectal, hehe i ella t'explicarà.


----------



## brau

A veure, que això em fa vindre coses al cap. A mi això em sona molt extrany, veig que com a tots vosaltres, però sempre m'ha cridat l'atenció que mon pare, quan parla de la meua gossa, diu coses com "xe que burro és esta gossa" o "qué mal és" o "mira que és pillo esta gossa". No li ho he sentit dir en cap altre cas, i sempre m'ha cridat l'atenció.  

A part, una cosa molt comú per aquesta zona és que els hómens diuen "A mi mateixa", amb la "a". No sé fins a quin punt està generalitzat això.


----------



## roseruf

De bones a primeres no sembla que, si es una varietat dialectal, sigui directa. La noia es de pares gallecs, nascuda i criada a l’Hospitalet, i ara viu a Torredembarra (he fet el xafarder...). Jo no ho havia sentit mai i ho donava com incorrecte, curiós, però incorrecte. No hauria preguntat si no fos per que el meu amic va dir que ho havia sentit a algú mes... 

Ara, suposo que dues persones no poden constituir una varietat dialectal, més encara si no es coneixen, i no crec que el pare d’en brau i ella es coneguin!

Una abraçada
  Roser


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

roseruf said:


> La noia es de pares gallecs, nascuda i criada a l’Hospitalet, i ara viu a Torredembarra (he fet el xafarder...).


 
A veure si no serà un tret del gallec...


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> A veure si no serà un tret del gallec...


 
Jo també ho havia pensat.


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> A veure si no serà un tret del gallec...



 Bona pensada! Ara falta contactar algun gallec o que l'amiga de la Roser ho  confirme


----------



## roseruf

Dixie! said:


> Bona pensada! Ara falta contactar algun gallec o que l'amiga de la Roser ho  confirme


 Es un tema de manca de confiança, si no, ja li hauria preguntat! 
  Encara caldrà moure el tema al fil de Castellà...
  Però moltes gràcies!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Doncs potser no seria mala idea indagar-ho en el "Other languages": sempre hi ha algun gallec...


----------



## alexacohen

Hola chicos:
Os entiendo perfectamente, pero no puedo contestar en catalán.
¿Os importa si lo hago en castrapo?
El gallego sí tiene concordancia: unha muller fala de sen mesma como escarallada, feita polvo, amallada... con unha "a" pra marcar o xénero. 
Asín que no é iso.
¡Teredes co demandar á noia!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Moltes gràcies, sister! Un petó català per a tu!


----------



## el moixaina

Hola,
això em recorda el "casa meu" de l'Empordà i de la zona de Tordera.
Crec que a Tordera (no n'estic del tot segur) es diu  "la meu mare".

A reveure.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

el moixaina said:


> Crec que a Tordera (no n'estic del tot segur) es diu "la meu mare".


 
Ai que em sona que vam parlar d'això en un fil ja antic. A veure si el trobo


----------



## xupxup

I si és una opció personal? 
Vull dir, de la mateixa manera que molts gays es parlen entre ells en femení, potser ella és molt home, i se sent millor referint-se a ella mateixa en masculí.


----------



## Dixie!

xupxup said:


> I si és una opció personal?
> Vull dir, de la mateixa manera que molts gays es parlen entre ells en femení, potser ella és molt home, i se sent millor referint-se a ella mateixa en masculí.



 Vols dir?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

No sé si això és una mica offtopic, però el meu ex de vegades s'equivocava de gènere (molt de tant en tant) i feia servir el femení per a referir-se a ell. Jo sempre me'l mirava i ell em deia que tot home té dins seu una dona. La interpretació de la xupxup, doncs, no em sembla tan agosarada


----------



## xupxup

Bueno, ho deia una miqueta de broma, però em sembla que està clar que no és cap tret dialectal.


----------



## xupxup

I suposo que no hi ha cap tread millor que aquest per deixar clar que no sóc la xupxup sinó el xupxup. 
Culpa meva, de no haver posat a punt el meu perfil. JAJA!


----------



## roseruf

xupxup said:


> I si és una opció personal?
> Vull dir, de la mateixa manera que molts gays es parlen entre ells en femení, potser ella és molt home, i se sent millor referint-se a ella mateixa en masculí.


Jajajajaja!   La veritat es que es bastant femenina en la resta de coses... Però sí, crec que sí es una opció personal. I per el que m’heu dit, al menys em queda clar que es més aviat una particularitat, no un tret característic d’una zona geogràfica... 
Moltíssimes gràcies a tots!
Una abraçada,
Roser


----------



## Dixie!

xupxup said:


> I suposo que no hi ha cap tread millor que aquest per deixar clar que no sóc la xupxup sinó el xupxup.
> Culpa meva, de no haver posat a punt el meu perfil. JAJA!



Just quan tots estàvem convençuts de la teua feminitat


----------



## chics

Hola. 
No té perquè ser masculina, poden ser altres coses.
I tu, Xupxup, llavors, dius _cansat _o _cansada_?


----------



## Amandla

Doncs quan li sentis dir pregunta-li perquè ho diu! Potser ni se n'ha adonat


----------



## roseruf

Em manca confiança!!


----------



## Amandla

Vaja llàstima! Si vols li pregunto jo, a mi no em falta confiança per fer-ho  Esperarem a que agafis confiança només per a que li preguntis!  Però si et serveix d'alguna cosa no és el primer cop que ho sento això. Vull dir que no sé si jo he sentit algú que ho deia (però que ara no recordo qui és) o que algú altre m'ha dit que ho havia sentit. Em sona bastant que ho he sentit però no puc recordar qui era...


----------

